# Grandview Las Vegas



## Pronkster (Mar 31, 2007)

I will be checking into the Grandview for a weeks stay on an RCI exchange next week.  This will be the first time I am staying there.  I will be arriving early in the morning the day of check in.  I was wondering if they will let me check in early if the room is ready.  It states check in time is 4pm, but I know HGVC lets you check in when you arrive if the room is available.  Also will they take room requests for an exchange?  If so does anyone have any suggestions for building etc.  I will be in a 1 bedroom.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 31, 2007)

I know you didn't ask this, but why are you arriving early in the morning?  I see you live in Hermosa...aren't you driving?  If you are, I highly suggest that you wait till at least 5:00 or 6:00 AM to start your trip; there are many, many single car accidents out in the desert between Primm and Las Vegas in the early hours of the morning.

If you *are* flying, then I still don't know the answer, but I am sure that they will hold your luggage for you if nothing else.

Fern


----------



## JamminJoe (Mar 31, 2007)

I just got back from there. Yes, if the room is available you can check in early. I don't know about exchanges and requesting a particular location but if checking in early I would guess not. I stayed in Primrose building and I requested a pool view, they did get it for me. I stayed in another building 2-years ago and the room was very similar so I am not sure how much a difference the actual building will make. Have fun, its a very nice resort.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 31, 2007)

We stayed there the week before Christmas and were allowed to check in early.  They were very helpful at the front desk and I wouldn't hesitate to ask for whatever you want to--nothing to lose by trying.

We also had a one bedroom unit and I think the name of our building was Lily. It was directly in back of the building that houses the check-in facilities. We were on the first floor to the right of the entrance. It was very convenient not to have to rely on the elevator and it was very quiet.

Be sure to check out all the stuff that is available at the Sun Coast casino next door--movie theater, bowling alley, many restaurant choices. Also, you won't be far from The Bass Pro Shop if that interests you.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 31, 2007)

We will be going there too in June. We have a 2-bedroom unit and I was wondering which building would be close to the pool area and easy parking since I have limited walking ability right now since my back surgery.  When I talked to them a month ago they did not have my reservation from RCI which was confirmed over a year ago. Our check-in is a Friday but since I could not get a flight for Friday we will fly in on Saturday Morning.  I will have to call them again.  Do you know what they offer for T/S tours?  Is it worth doing it? Are local phone calls free for most of the area so I can use my dialup on my laptop?


----------



## Karen G (Mar 31, 2007)

Hophop4 said:


> I was wondering which building would be close to the pool area and easy parking since I have limited walking ability right now since my back surgery.


I don't know all the names of the buildings--seems like they are names of flowers.  The parking seems to be first come, first serve on the front and sides of the buildings. I think there are four or five multi-story buildings.

The building where we stayed was across the street from the pool area, but there were two or three buildings that are around the pool. I don't know if it is possible to get a location that is both close to the pool and close to a parking spot. It's probably a good idea to call about a week or two before your check-in date to make your room request and to let them know you'll be arriving a day late.  I think RCI doesn't send the names of people until a week or two before the start date.


----------



## Pit (Apr 1, 2007)

Primrose building is closest to the pool area. Sage building would be second choice. Parking is distributed around all the buildings, so I don't think your building preference would be affected by parking.


----------



## JamminJoe (Apr 1, 2007)

Hophop4 said:


> Do you know what they offer for T/S tours?  Is it worth doing it? Are local phone calls free for most of the area so I can use my dialup on my laptop?



Yes, T/S tours are offered, in my opinion it is never worth anything they have to offer - they offer free show tickets or casino cash. Yes, local calls are free.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks all for the info.  I think I will call and try to request a ground floor unit in the Primose Bldg.  For parking I have a handicap permit so that might help some.  I hope I can use it in Vegas.  I think the permit goes with your drivers lic and not with the car you are driving.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 1, 2007)

If by handicap permit you mean a blue hang tag, yes, of course you can use it in Las Vegas.  Its registered to *you,* not to the car you are driving.  

Fern



Hophop4 said:


> Thanks all for the info.  I think I will call and try to request a ground floor unit in the Primose Bldg.  For parking I have a handicap permit so that might help some.  I hope I can use it in Vegas.  I think the permit goes with your drivers lic and not with the car you are driving.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 1, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> If by handicap permit you mean a blue hang tag, yes, of course you can use it in Las Vegas.  Its registered to *you,* not to the car you are driving.
> 
> Fern





Thanks Fern,

That's what I thought, I just have to remember to bring it.


----------



## Pronkster (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## kasowell (Apr 4, 2007)

Hophop4 said:


> Thanks all for the info.  I think I will call and try to request a ground floor unit in the Primose Bldg.  For parking I have a handicap permit so that might help some.  I hope I can use it in Vegas.  I think the permit goes with your drivers lic and not with the car you are driving.



Good luck with the handicap permit. We wer there over New Years and for the entire week we wer never able to park in the handicap space no mtter what time of day it was.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 4, 2007)

That's a really busy week.  But I guess it depends where and when you are trying to park.  I can usually park at South Point, but I have to go up to the 4th or 5th floor if I use the garage.  Depending on why I am going there, sometimes the valet is better.  I've had trouble getting a handicap slot at GVR for several months now, ever since the new addition.  Heck, before I needed one, I thought there were _tons_ of them.  Now?  Frequently seems like there are not enough.

Depending on where you are going here, many times it is better to just park in valet.  One exception...if you are going to the Conservatory at Bellagio, that is right off the parking garage.

Fern



kasowell said:


> Good luck with the handicap permit. We wer there over New Years and for the entire week we wer never able to park in the handicap space no mtter what time of day it was.


----------

